# I have moved to the beach.



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Well guys, I am currently having a bit of a sulk. 

Due to a rather strange and sudden twist my family and I had to leave our home in the hills. Some of you will have seen the pics I have posted of the riding country where I was living. It was fantastic! Thousands of acres of exciting country to ride on, river crossings, hills forest tracks, it was superb.

We have had to move down to the coast. Ok, it is our own property, 13 acres of coastal real estate. Literally 2 minutes to my daughters school. A house that is three times as big as the shoe box we were previously living in. But still. 

I am sounding very ungrateful at the moment I know, I guess I just don't handle change well. All the land immediately surrounding us is dairy farms, which means a gate every 30 yards and electric tape everywhere. I was spoiled by the big dry stock hill country farms I had to ride on, where I could ride for four hours and come across 2 gates the whole time.

How ever I am sure I can work something out and at least living by the beach means I will be able to ride all year round. I will get over my sulk I promise.

Here are some pics of my new riding area.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Forgot to add that in the last pic if you look carefully you can see there are heaps of logs. It is a perfect place for Phoenny and I to do some jumping practice, which will be interesting.


----------



## Turndial (Jan 14, 2012)

Kiwigirl, you will get not sympathy from me regarding your 'plight'!!

It looks great and am sure you will enjoy it


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

change can be upsetting but just think of it as an adventure. New places to explore, new places to ride. And riding year around is pretty darn sweet. I live near the coast of Texas - I am about 17 miles inland from the Gulf of Mexico. I went riding this past weekend in the dead of winter in all of a light short sleeved tee shirt! We can have really cold days but we have loads of days that a tee shirt works so living by the coast has tons of advantages. Cant wait to hear about your new adventures.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Wow, I wish our beaches were that nice! Good luck on your new adventures.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Gorgeous land! Lucky you 

I'm moving to New Zealand soon, not with my horse though or I'd do join you on the beach!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have no sympathy for you. Envy, yes. Sympathy, no.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

I would have no complaints! But that's probably because I get gravel roads and ditches to ride in. 
It sucks that you had to move and especially from such beautiful countryside. But the coast looks beautiful too! And at least you got to take your horse!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

It still looks better than a poke in the eye!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Have to say kiwi, I'm not feeling too sorry for you, living somewhere landlocked I'd LOVE to have the beach nearby. What a gorgeous place to ride! I'm sure you'll love it once you've settled in. More beach riding pictures, pretty please!


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

i know how you feel, ive lived in coastal regions most of my life but i prefer mountains and open spaces. everyone thinks im crazy but never been a big fan of the ocean lol. I'm sure you'll grow to enjoy it more, sounds like it is more suitable there for your family!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Kevin, hahahaha that was a hoot. I always say "it is better than a finger in your eye!!" "Bert" (**** Van ****) said that in "Mary Poppins" and it just cracked me up.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Kiwigirl, I am so very sorry that you will have to live at the beach amid the sand and surf. Life just sucks.:lol:


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I prefer mountains myself, problem here is they are so muddy for half the year you can't ride 'em. Just for that reason I've thought about moving to the coast just to make year round riding easier and we do have mountains right up to the beach. Kind of would be best of two worlds. Alas, there are scanty job oppportunities on the coast in my field. What few there are mostly don't pay that well.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

We are all jealous..........


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry, can't find my violin. It's somewhere in my crappy overpriced house on less than 1/2 acre. Maybe it's up at the barn where my horse is 40 minutes away from me. Do you have any idea how lucky you are?? Soooooo envious right now.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

kevinshorses said:


> It still looks better than a poke in the eye!


 Or a slap in the belly with a wet fish.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow, wish I was cursed with somewhere that horrible to ride. *le sigh*


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks for all your "sympathy" guys, lol! I guess I will just have to suck it up and get on with my beach riding. On the other hand I have been busy ringing land owners around the area and there is some very promising big country I have got permission to ride in, not to far from where I am. The only thing that has me a little nervous is the fact that in order to get to it I have to brave a main highway. It is a major highway, very busy with lots of large trucks and very little verge to ride on. I am pretty confident that Phoenix will take it in her stride as she does everything else but I am definitely a little apprehensive and will probably stay nervous until I have actually ridden my way through it. 

Once I have tamed that dragon I think I will have the best of all worlds. Iwill get my self organized and go crazy with the camera.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Gorgeous land! Lucky you
> 
> I'm moving to New Zealand soon, not with my horse though or I'd do join you on the beach!


You know Skyseternalangel, if you decide to head to Taranaki I can definitely hook you up with a horse for a ride on the beach. Just say the word, I would love to accommodate you.


----------



## Sparkyintention (Jan 21, 2012)

It's gorgeous there! I can see where you would miss the wilderness to ride in though


----------



## Logibear24 (Nov 8, 2011)

If you want your welcome to move out to Canada and Il move there and "suffer" haha


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Can I come too? I can be there next week, which is last Tuesday for you I think. Yesterday is tomorrow tonight somewhere.


----------



## glam1 (Mar 25, 2010)

OMG how do you cope ......  lol Beautiful kiwigirl. Looking foward to hearing about your new adventures .


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

kiwigirl said:


> You know Skyseternalangel, if you decide to head to Taranaki I can definitely hook you up with a horse for a ride on the beach. Just say the word, I would love to accommodate you.


Haha I just saw this reply!!! I've love to! I'll definitely let you know.. I was up in Rotorua this past weekend and in Taupo.. you're not that far from Wellington


----------

